# eclipse dictionary



## evil_one (28. Aug 2007)

Hallo Leute,

seit dem ich Europa einsetzte sticht mir immer mehr ins Auge das meine Kommentare die ich schreiben einer Rechtschreibprüfung unterzogen werden.
Allerdings nur einer englischen.
Weiß jemand wo ich mir eine Deutsche Wörterbuchdatei für Eclipse saugen kann?


----------



## Wildcard (28. Aug 2007)

Dazu musst du soweit ich weiß das deutsche Sprachpaket installieren.


----------



## evil_one (29. Aug 2007)

Hm das führt nicht zum Ergebnis das Sprachpaket übersetzt nur die Menüs.
In Europa kann man aber Wörterbücher einfügen um die Schreibweise einzelner Wörter zu überprüfen.

Ich habe so ein Wörterbuch gesucht.
Wollte es komplett irgendwo runter laden. das hat aber leider nicht so funktioniert.

aspell war dann die Lösung meiner Probleme.
Damit habe ich mir dann eine Wörterliste generiert und diese als Wörterbuch eingebunden.

www.mirkosoft.com/wissenswertes/deutsche-rechtschreibpruefung-fuer-eclipse


----------

